# Immuno-deficiency linked to mental disorders



## Ernest Nagel (Jul 30, 2010)

This may augur a major breakthrough. Be sure to watch past the break to the unedited footage. The implications extend to autism, btw.

http://www.ksl.com/?nid=148&sid=10947928&autostart=y


----------

